# Awww yiss. Expendables 2 trailer.



## MFB (May 3, 2012)

EXCLUSIVE The Expendables 2 - Debut Trailer - YouTube

So. great.

Wasn't a fan of the first one but this looks solid


----------



## GazPots (May 3, 2012)

Holy shit!  @ Arnie too. 


I'm trying to think who ISN'T in this and all i can think of is Segal. Looks fun.


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Holy shit!  @ Arnie too.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think who ISN'T in this and all i can think of is Segal. Looks fun.



Umm...


Reb Brown?


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2012)

Lou Ferigno?

Probably the only other classic guy I can think of who isn't in it


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 4, 2012)

MFB said:


> Lou Ferigno?
> 
> Probably the only other classic guy I can think of who isn't in it



HULK SMASH!
xD

But in all honesty, it looks okay. I am hoping Arnie will be back in movies now


----------



## texshred777 (May 5, 2012)

I enjoyed the first. I expected very little from it but was pleasantly surprised. It's nothing special for plot or character but good for a straight up action movie.


----------



## GazPots (May 5, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 5, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Holy shit!  @ Arnie too.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think who ISN'T in this and all i can think of is Segal. Looks fun.



i read somewhere a month ago that Stallone wants to do a 3rd one with Segal in it, maybe as the bad guy, would be sick

but man does dude need to lose some wait and tone back up


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 12, 2012)

I do like Expendables, but my only problem with it is that with so many stars it stretches itself out so much that none of them can shine.


----------



## MikeHeath (May 14, 2012)

Super Grandpa's part 2. Is the proper name for this movie.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 14, 2012)

This is the only scene I've seen from the first film, but it's still one of my favourite film quotes ever


----------



## cyb (May 14, 2012)

too bad they couldn't get jesse ventura and carl weathers in the movie too.


----------



## GazPots (May 15, 2012)

Haha, that would be awesome if they had.


----------



## petereanima (May 16, 2012)

<3


----------



## GazPots (May 16, 2012)

Shottys galore!


----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes!

Yes!

YES!

So totally over the top in all the best ways but oh man oh man, was it a fucking blast


----------



## leandroab (Aug 17, 2012)

08/31 here

fuck


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2012)

This was some sort of potential higher power's way of saying "Happy birthday" then


----------



## Xaios (Aug 19, 2012)

Just saw it. Freaking loved it. It was everything that the first movie should have been. Had a blast!


----------



## GazPots (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a week off and this is on my list. 

"MY SHOOES BIGGER DAN DIS CAH!"


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 19, 2012)

ERRMMMAAGAAWDD MUST SEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Aug 27, 2012)

All cheeziness aside, good flick...Norris killed it!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 27, 2012)

Definitely glad Norris appeared in it without the producers caving into his demands that the movie would have to be PG-13. That would have been awful.


----------



## MFB (Aug 27, 2012)

I just hope this doesn't revival those god awful Chuck Norris jokes


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Sep 15, 2012)

Terry Crews is one crazy mofo.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy shit!


----------

